# Know anyone in Toronto that can do electric guitar setups for cheap?



## thsc (Dec 11, 2014)

I'd like to get the action adjusted on my electric guitar because some of my strings tend to buzz a bit when I play the notes. Anyone know where I can get it done cheap in the Toronto area? It's a $300 guitar so I'd prefer not to spend much.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Get Jian at L'il Demon guitars to take a look at it. http://www.lildemonguitars.com/


----------



## thsc (Dec 11, 2014)

Kenmac said:


> Get Jian at L'il Demon guitars to take a look at it. http://www.lildemonguitars.com/


Any idea how much it would cost?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

You need to loosen your truss rod, not a big job.

If there's other issues, get a tech, but this is fairly simple to do.

Fall and spring, some guitars necks will shift a bit with the changing humidity.

I was apprehensive to do this before, but it's easily done.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

+1 on Jian. Most reasonably priced.



Kenmac said:


> Get Jian at L'il Demon guitars to take a look at it. http://www.lildemonguitars.com/


----------



## toby2 (Dec 2, 2006)

Zak at Electric Standard - 416-532-3261


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

Just remember the most important thing to know about getting a guitar setup is this "realistic expectations" don't put a pile of money into something that can't be setup correctly ( twisted next refret ect) always good to take the guitar into the shop have the guy or girl evaluate it first. As Toby2 mentioned a good guy in Toronto named Zak. Talk to him ask him to check it out and be very clear about what your expectations are and if it will be possible for the budget you have. I am an experienced guitar player with over 35 years of playing owned 100s of guitars and I have been guilty of dumping money into things I should have walked away from. Now my attitude us if I can't get something 95% of the way to where I want it I simply pass on buying the guitar. That's taken me years to learn. Good luck hope your guitar gives you what your looking for. If not sell it don't put anything into it and get so thing else you can enjoy playing.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

toby2 said:


> Zak at Electric Standard - 416-532-3261


Where's he located? I'm looking for a good tech myself.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

sulphur said:


> You need to loosen your truss rod, not a big job.
> 
> If there's other issues, get a tech, but this is fairly simple to do.
> 
> ...


How can you make a blanket comment like that based on very little specific information and never having even seen a picture of the guitar let alone pick it up? MAYBE the truss rod needs adjustment...maybe. Isn't it possible that the nut may be the issue? The OP originally said the buzz was only in the first few frets in a previous thread. Isn't it possible there may be frets lifting? Isn't it possible that the action may be too low to begin with? Maybe there was a change of string gauge somewhere along the way?

I'm not knocking you personally but I highly doubt ANYONE who knew much about setting up a guitar would make a definitive statement of a cause or solution based on a somewhat vague description without having even looked at the guitar.

Honestly, thsc, my advice, for less than what you would pay for one setup you could buy the minimum required tools to do a setup yourself. You really don't need much. It's tough to say exactly what you need without knowing what guitar we're talking about but basically, you need whatever allen wrenches or screwdrivers you need for the truss rod adjustment and the saddle height adjustment screws, automotive feeler gauges, some sort or small but accurate metal ruler, preferably with markings for 64ths of an inch, absolutely need 32nds at least, a capo, your typical polishes, fret board conditioners and whatnot...and a healthy dose of patience. There's a wealth of information out there in written form as well as video. It can seem a little daunting at first but there's really very little you can do that can't be undone. Baby steps brother.

Much like the first time I changed brake pads on my own vehicle and vowed NEVER again to pay someone else to do it, after spending a few hours getting myself acquainted with setting up my Strats, I wouldn't pay someone else to do it now...not unless I had SERIOUS issues. Plus, you'll learn a ton about guitars in general, valuable information that you can use when looking at future potential acquisitions.

Then there's wiring...more complex but equally valuable.

Best of luck. Keep us in the loop. I'm curious to see which way you decide to go and how it all works out.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Robert1950 said:


> +1 on Jian. Most reasonably priced.


+2

Mind you, he leaves a little fret buzz on my gweetars - just the way I like it. A little buzz never hurt nobody


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

thsc said:


> Any idea how much it would cost?


He's got an online form on his website. Drop him a line and he'll give you an answer.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Point taken JBF, I do agree.
I probably assumed too much, should've even asked about if first.

I took me far too long to get into a doing proper set and general maintenance.
Once I did and understood what I was doing, it's a bit liberating.
I too would go to an experinced tech for more involved jobs.

If a guitars action is good at one time, then you get buzzing over time, 
a tweak of the truss rod is all that's needed.

That's what I incorrectly assumed, I suppose.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I agree, it is liberating. It takes a lot of the mystery out of it. Personally I love the process of tinkering with my babies. Somehow it gives me a more personal connection to the instrument than just playing it. Plus, as I said, it really helped me learn a ton about guitars in general, how the individual parts work together and how adjustments to those parts are almost interactive with other parts. If only it would make me a better player...

P.S. I'm glad you saw my comments for what they were and didn't immediately assume it was a personal attack or anything. Sometimes people can just go postal over a dissenting point of view...especially when it's clearly directed at them. Cheers brother.


----------

